# east liverpool catfishing ?



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

hey guys i've been interested in trying for some cats in the ohio river near east liverpool. never done it although i'm an avid walleye fisherman. can you guys give me some starter info for the liverpool area as far as a good starting point for this area. couple weeks ago we tried for the cats for a couple of hours w/ large shiners live hooked on a three oz. three way rig. adj. to the new cuberland dam in the first deep hole below the dam. i've used my lowrance to scour for the bait, and drop offs like you see in so many sonar pics on the internet, w/ no hook ups. i'm not asking for your hot spots and i release all cats anyhow cause i dont eat fish. i just love to fish and need to fill in this break between ice and the walleye spawn. thanks guys


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

went to east liver pool today caught 2 walleye and 4 sauger. the bite was real slow and tough too. orange jig with 3" shad ver. jigging. caught one nice skipjack and tryed 4 spots for cats w/ no hits still need help. thanks rtj


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a good area of the river to fish, you may do better if you target wood structure, trees that are down in the water along the shoreline along with snags, that part of the river has a lot of that type of structure in it, mainly using cut Shad and Skipjack along with live Shad.......Doc 

Pm me and I'll give you specifics on where to go.


----------

